# Will a DUI conviction prevent entry?



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Not me! I promise! But I hear Canada won't let you in if there's a DUI on your record. What about Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That might depend upon where one initially applies for a visa. Consulates often ask for a 'police report'. However, if one comes as a tourist and then applies for a visa in Mexico, such reports aren't usually required.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

RVGRINGO has given you the right answer. If you fly in there is no checking at all of anybody as long as you have your passport. Driving is the same.
Canada and the States have their own little war going on because many Canadians that want ot pass through the borders. The U.S. cracked down hard after "9-11" disallowing anyone with a record even if it was very old. Now Canada is retaliating in kind.

Happy Trails.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks one and all.


----------

